# Unsere Teichchronik



## PyroMicha (10. März 2008)

Hier stellen Suse, filmemoker und ich mal unseren Koi-Teich vor.
(Wir drei sind eine Familie )

Da ich die Bilder erst noch zusammensuchen muss,
gibt es erstmal ein Video, das ich auf YouTube hochgeladen
habe.

!!! Hier das Video !!!
Mein Benutzername ist pyromicha (auf YouTube).

Wie gesagt... die Bilder kommen noch. 
Und die muss ich aus einem großen Datenhaufen raus suchen


----------



## Jogibär (10. März 2008)

*AW: Unsere Teichchronik*

Hi Micha,

na dann lass mal sehen


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. März 2008)

*AW: Unsere Teichchronik*

hi michael
schöne und große kois hast du da. 

aber hast du keinen skimmer in deinem teich angeschlossen? 

das ist bei unseren koi-teichen wichtig. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## PyroMicha (11. März 2008)

*AW: Unsere Teichchronik*

Skimmer nehmen wir über "Winter" immer raus.
Dann haben die Koi etwas mehr Ruhe.
Naja... so richtig "Winterschlaf" war eh nicht angesagt .


----------



## PyroMicha (11. März 2008)

*AW: Unsere Teichchronik*

So denn werde ich mich jetzt mal über unsere "Geschichte" her machen.

Es war einmal...

...das Suse (alias Susi), filmemoker (alias Udo) und Michael_K (alias Michael) umgezogen sind. 
Auf dem Grundstück des neuen Heim fand sich, aufgrund dessen, das der Vorbesitzer verstorben ist, 
ein mehr oder weniger intaktes "Schlammbiotop":

Foto 

Das "war" mal ein Bachlauf:

Foto 

Als dann ging es daran, das "Schlammloch zu entrümpeln.
Ein Geruchserlebnis der besonderen Art.

Foto 

Foto 
Dieser Geruch... 


Nebenher ging es ans abstecken der neuen Teichfläche:
Foto 

Und was wir an Steinen da raus geholt haben. Ich dachte, wir wären im Steinbruch.

So denn ging es ans graben. Nach einem Tag hatten wir die Teichkontur soweit fertig, das wir uns gedanken um die Teichfolie machen konnten.

Foto 

Dann kam die Teichfolie an die Reihe. Eine 1,5mm PVC-Folie im ganzen verlegt.
Größe ca. 8m breit und länge kann ich nicht mehr sagen  .

Nach dem wir die Folie reingewuchtet hatten, 
kamen die ersten Steine und auch gleich das Wasser hinterher:

Foto 

Und das Wasser steigt und steigt und steigt...

Foto 

Wie der Teich dann zur gänze gefüllt war, wurde der überstehende Rand zugeschnitten und Erde angehäuft. 
Die Erde wurde dann nach und nach mit Steinen abgedeckt:

Foto 

So sah der Teich dann eine ganze Zeit lang aus:

Foto 

Udo (filmemoker) mit dem Kescher auf Blätterjagd:

Foto 

Eins war da schon sicher... ein Bachlauf sollte noch her aber...
der Winter wurde richtig knackig kalt und vor allem... WEISS... SCHNEE...
OH MEIN GOTT... 

Foto 

Im Sommer des darauf folgenden Jahres, 
ging es dann endlich mit dem Bachlauf los.

Und als erstes wurde überlegt, WIE der Bachlauf gestaltet werden sollte.

Foto 

Dann ging es auch schon los:

Sand aufschütten:

Foto 

Das spätere "Bett" wurde ausgehoben:

Foto 

Und dann hies es schon... Folie marsch:

Foto 

Foto 

Dann kamen noch die Steine rein und fertig war der Bachlauf.
Die Filteranlage steht, auch jetzt noch, unter einer provisorischen Holzkiste,
bis uns einfällt, wie wir die Filteranlage vernünftig verkleiden können.

Foto 

Das ist also unsere kurze kleine Geschichte.
Ich könnta auch noch weiter ausschweifen, muss
aber nicht sein. Sonst Tipp ich mich noch zu tode.
Der rest kommt dann noch hinterher.

Ach ja... wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten *grins*.


----------

